# Precision at a Bargain Price



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the information Seve, have found a Inca products distributor in Australia. Next ti,e I'm in the city I will have a shop around the outlet.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought a pair of these more than 25 years ago. From them I built my first router fence.


----------



## JoeButler (Mar 11, 2008)

I love mine. I just wish I used it more often. I tend to forget how to use it inbetween uses and have to watch the DVD again each time to refresh my memory.

If you look at my projects, there is a jewelry box I made with it from plans in the Reference Guide.

Rockler still sell thems. Item #25971 for just the Jig and item #22221 for the Jig, Fence, Stop Block & Right Angle Fixture Combo Package. They also carry the Incra Master Reference Guide, item #36433. I have seen that Guide at Woodcraft also, but don't think they carry the jig…but could be wrong.

When I got mine from Rockler several years ago, they had a special bundle that consisted of the Combo Package, a special router table top designed for that Incra Jig and a set of legs/wheels to go with the table top. (The one in the picture on the website.) All I had to add was a router and face plate. I don't think they sell that table top anymore.

And no, I don't work for Rockler/own stock. lol Just pointing out another place you can find one.

Joe

PS…you can watch a video on it's operation on the Rockler website.


----------



## mountainaxe (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice setup. I purchased a Jointech cabinetmaker system in the mid 90s that is similar to the one made by Inca. Instead of plastic, Jointech used tooled steel and aluminum. Dead on accurate every time and incredibly simple to use. Too bad Jointech went belly up a few years ago…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice info, I love buying Incra products they're very well made.


----------



## gko (Jul 8, 2009)

I bought the Incra Jig several years ago and later took a chance and bought the The INCRA Master Reference Guide with Templates and found the templates work in the Incra Jig! I think they don't want you to know that but it does and it opens a whole world of dovetail and box joints. If you have the Incra Jig buy the book. I like to hand cut my dovetails but turn to the jig when I get lazy. Played with the expensive ones and they are very easy to use, very smooth and you can fine tune stuff but the Jig will do the same thing at one tenth the cost.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Steve. I started with this system and it worked very well. Did everything they said it would do. In fact I still have it. When I upgraded I went for the super fence LS-25. Once you get to using it (takes a little playing with it) you will love it. Great score for 30 bucks.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on a great score.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've had the $700 positioner in my Amazon cart for a few months now. My fiance' hasn't taken the hint Perhaps I should set my sights a bit lower?


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Joe, could you tell us (me) where to find the video on the Rockler site. I can find info on the jig, but no video. Thanks!!


----------



## JoeButler (Mar 11, 2008)

sikrap,

Click on the "Videos" tab and then the link that is there. It's not much of a video…just basically here's what it can do…it doesn't go into very much detail.

"Incra Jig Video": http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&filter=incra

Joe


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

I've used the incra jig for years i have sense upgraded to an early version of the ultra light. On incras web site they have a ton of videos that are a wealth of knowledge. the afore mentioned " The INCRA Master Reference Guide with Templates" is an absolute must and can be purchased at rockler and woodcraft. I have a leigh D1600 dovetail jig but i find for projects with large amounts of drawers the incra is the way to go for the simple fact that you can stack up a lot of your tail boards and cut them ll in a few runs thought the router.

good luck with your score


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Well 'jocks, I though you all would take the hint, but no.

A sweet edition of the jig, WITH the video, fence, stop block and right angle, was on ebay, and I snarfed it for $32.50 + $11.50 shipping! Hasn't arrived yet so I don't know if there is anything wrong or missing, but that's a deal.

There IS another one on ebay, but it's just the jig. The only bid currently is $9.99 with $8.50 shipping


----------



## RobbieC (Jul 8, 2013)

I have several Incra tools and they are precise and well-built.


----------



## Bruce99 (Oct 21, 2013)

Here is a way to build jigs at very low cost. 
I have "discovered" that the pieces used in metal picture frame can be used as 
T-tracks. They are made by the Neilsen company, 
I have found six of these picture frames at Goodwill stores, for about 5 bucks each/
They are fastened by drilling holes into the lower part and then assembled to 3/4" plywood or MDF.
The top of a 1/4 " hex bolt just happens to fit perfectly into the T track. 
This combination of simple and cheap parts formed the basis of the system that I use for 
fences, table saw sled, and misc jigs
Once you get the technique, it is possible to build very sophisticated and accurate jigs 
for 10 or 12 dollars. The possibilities are almost unlimited, and jigs can be very custom tai


















lored for the job and equipment The pics show a table saw fence under construction.


----------

